# Photo's of lesnar training for carwin fight



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Dude looks in shape. I cant wait for the carwin fight, War Lesnar!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome pics, cant wait for this fight!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

He looks jacked again.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

man for his size he looks great


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks fantastic. I always wonder where the scars from his operations are though?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm always so impressed at the amount of pain he puts himself through to maintain that shape. Seriously, lifting the amount of weight he does, and doing the excersizes he does when he is setting HIS OWN schedule using HIS gym that HE bought, ugh. that is serious dedication. 

people can hate on Lesnar forever, but I've backed him from the start and I'm always interested as long as he wants to pursue mma.





see that ^ just a mere mention of his name makes me post something irrelevant.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this fight... but it feels kinda weird having a Lesnar fight coming and not hearing Frank Mir running his mouth in some new interview or video every 5 minutes.

Seems like Lesnar and Carwin respect each other's abilities.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Carwin vs. Lesnar. My prediction?

Paaaaaaain.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

2 crazy bastards in the ring; should be a good fight come July


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Pulling for Lesnar here. He's a huge douche, and he kicks ass, can't help but love the guy. 

However, this is not going to be an easy fight for him. He's yet to fight someone his size and around his level of athleticism, on top of that he hasn't had a fight in over a year now I believe...Carwin is no joke, his stand up is dangerous.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

ptw said:


> Pulling for Lesnar here. He's a huge douche, and he kicks ass, can't help but love the guy.
> 
> However, this is not going to be an easy fight for him. He's yet to fight someone his size and *around his level of athleticism*, on top of that he hasn't had a fight in over a year now I believe...Carwin is no joke, his stand up is dangerous.


Nowhere near. Carwin is strong though, but honestly I see Lesnar overpowering him. I think this will be a fairly one-sided Lesnar win.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea, I think its going to be a pretty one sided fight for Lesnar. Carwin wont be able to bullrush him like he did to Mir, Carwin is also slow on his feet, So I see Lesnar taking advantage of that with his speed and takedowns.

I am not saying Carwin has slow hands incase some of you fanboys want to make a arguement.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I've always thought the only HW that has a chance against Lesnar is Carwin. The guy just punches so effin hard. Rooting for Lesnar because he seems straight forward, no B.S. no sugar coating. Like that better then Carwin constantly acting like an altar boy. Give it to me straight damnit! Nobody that nice should be able to separate other fighters from their consiousness so well:confused02: He's gotta be faking it


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Got to give this one to Shane. He is more talented than leaner and the size advantage is not big enough for brock to completely dominate him. Brocks problem IMO is his cardio. In his fight with Randy he looked gassed tword the end and if the match had gone on any longer Randy may have won. I can see car win drawing it out into the 3ed and beating him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Got to give this one to Shane. He is more talented than leaner and the size advantage is not big enough for brock to completely dominate him. Brocks problem IMO is his cardio. In his fight with Randy he looked gassed tword the end and if the match had gone on any longer Randy may have won. I can see car win drawing it out into the 3ed and beating him.


Because we have really seen Carwin's cardio...LOL! 

You cant make a argument like this unless you know for a fact that the other fighter has cardio, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe we can see another Brock flying knee!!!!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I've always thought the only HW that has a chance against Lesnar is Carwin. The guy just punches so effin hard. Rooting for Lesnar because he seems straight forward, no B.S. no sugar coating. Like that better then Carwin constantly acting like an altar boy. Give it to me straight damnit! Nobody that nice should be able to separate other fighters from their consiousness so well:confused02: He's gotta be faking it


Carwin is a pretty straight edge guy though. Dudes a engineer for god's sake. No offense to any engineers out there, but based on what it takes to do the job, it's not going to supply many badasses.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I'm pumped for this fight, you got to love it when you've got two talented big guys going at it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Brock looks amazing. I know they've both been training like madmen, and I'm hoping for a war. 

I'd be extremely disappointed with a first round KO, although I can absolutely see Brock pulling that off.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This will be a very interesting fight, I always pull for the under dog and I can't wait to see what Carwin does....


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

RFC said:


> Looks fantastic. I always wonder where the scars from his operations are though?


As it was intestinal- the scars are most likely below the belt.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

TLC said:


> Nowhere near. Carwin is strong though, but honestly I see Lesnar overpowering him. I think this will be a fairly one-sided Lesnar win.


Mistake number one, underestimating Carwin. Which is exactly why I can't wait for this fight. Will Carwin's wrestling neutralize a take down? Will Lesnar get knocked out standing? Will Lesnar gnp a win? Who knows, anything could happen and I can't freaking wait.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Cockchestnar!

Sorry... but two pages... it had to be said.

That is all.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone seen a KO (punch not kick) from a grounded opponent? We might see it in this fight when Brock takes Carwin down!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

It's nearly impossible, hard to use the hips and gravity is working against you.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

TLC said:


> It's nearly impossible, hard to use the hips and gravity is working against you.


I don't think Shane put his hips into the punch that put Napao down.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it me or does Brock look bigger in those pics...He looks pumped, If he keeps his strength up i can see him overpowering Carwin...

What does everyone think of this, What happens if Brock just completely over powers Carwing? Does that mean no one in the Heavy Weight decision has a chance?


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent.
Lesnar looks like a _'wrecking-machine_.'
Carwin is going to get *CRUSHED*!! :smoke01:


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

The very first pic has to be photo shopped.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

imrik32 said:


> The very first pic has to be photo shopped.


Nah, he just looks like even more of a beast compared to the guy beside him.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice pics.. I think he is out of roids. Doesnt use them to come back.

I think that the time Carwin has to improve his overall game will be the key in this fight.

While Lesnar losing his pounds in hospital Carwin working his ass out and improving.

Everybody knows how ring rust and injuries works on fighters.
Almost every fighter has his issues in returning fight after injury.

I have my doubts about Lesnar in this fight. Im pulling for Carwin and also betting money on him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Man you can tell he's lost a bit of weight in his mid section though. Looks great though.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Man you can tell he's lost a bit of weight in his mid section though. Looks great though.


Definitely looks more natural to me now.. More like a fighter.. Props to him


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

Cannot wait for this fight, I'm tipping the big bull Lesnar to win for no other reason than I like watching him fight and can't wait to see how he deals with Carwin.

This will a hell of a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to see him trainig hard.
I think this fight will be a great one and i am almost 100% convinced it's gonna end in the first round. Like Gonzaga said: "big guys, small gloves...somebody gonna fall" :thumb02:


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

thrshr01 said:


> Has anyone seen a KO (punch not kick) from a grounded opponent? We might see it in this fight when Brock takes Carwin down!


Didn't Andrei Arlovski do that to someone?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

When the fight comes around and the two of them are standing side by side at the weigh-in... I predict lots of, "I thought Carwin was bigger than that" type thoughts.


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

thrshr01 said:


> Has anyone seen a KO (punch not kick) from a grounded opponent? We might see it in this fight when Brock takes Carwin down!


Here is one:






I doubt that punch would have rocked Lesnar though


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

beezer said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's amazing!

Thanks for finding. :thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

There's 2 more pics, I can't upload them as I'm at work

http://www.deathclutch.com/photo-gallery.html?unit=album&act=show&albumid=5473137679447579921

1 of him grappling with some heavy tattood dude!


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

LjStronge said:


> There's 2 more pics, I can't upload them as I'm at work
> 
> http://www.deathclutch.com/photo-gallery.html?unit=album&act=show&albumid=5473137679447579921
> 
> 1 of him grappling with some heavy tattood dude!


Here:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Shredder said:


> Didn't Andrei Arlovski do that to someone?


yes he did the sneaky devil. Both fighters were on the mat when the ref stopped the fight (cant remember why) and a as soon as the ref got it started again Anbdre sucker punched the the other guy (might have been Marcio Cruz,the guy who beat Mir that time).


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go Brock, when Carwin is grappling with Rashad, you just had to get a 300+ pound guy, huh? 

Anyways.. War Brock! :thumb02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> *Got to give this one to Shane. He is more talented* than leaner and the size advantage is not big enough for brock to completely dominate him. Brocks problem IMO is his cardio. In his fight with Randy he looked gassed tword the end and if the match had gone on any longer Randy may have won. I can see car win drawing it out into the 3ed and beating him.


:confused03:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiro said:


> :confused03:


 
Yeah words are at a loss on that one lol


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't know how anyone thinks Brock looks bigger. If anything he looks a bit trimmed down and more natural. Not quite as freakish. i can't put my finger on exactly why but he looks more like a human being now if you ask me. 

Hoping Carwin KO's this tool.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If you look closely at the first picture you can see Frank Murr's spy camera in the window.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am absolutely stoked for this fight. It's just a fight where we're guaranteed explosions. I can't wait!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> If you look closely at the first picture you can see Frank Murr's spy camera in the window.


LOLZ I knew MURR was still watching....So I wonder if Mirr will stalk Carwin for a little while now too?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Too bad for that big boy that he will get knocked out by Carwin


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

The fight is gonna be interesting, can't really pick a winner, but hope the fight will last a least 7-8 minutes.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

G_Land said:


> LOLZ I knew MURR was still watching....So I wonder if Mirr will stalk Carwin for a little while now too?


I doubt it. I think Murr has a thing for blondes:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I doubt it. I think Murr has a thing for blondes:thumb02:


 
AHHHHH I see I see ...How much do you want to bet Mir will be front row...or up on the roof looking through a window lol


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

He might be cornering Carwin so he can gaze at his man crush for the length of the fight


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The perfect plan!!!! Be as close as possible with out having to deal with security!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

He would just bribe security, that's not gonna hold him back.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

pipe said:


> yes he did the sneaky devil. Both fighters were on the mat when the ref stopped the fight (cant remember why) and a as soon as the ref got it started again Anbdre sucker punched the the other guy (might have been Marcio Cruz,the guy who beat Mir that time).


pretty sure it was Werdum.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> He would just bribe security, that's not gonna hold him back.


 
I wonder if he will try to put on a costume

or if he will hide while watching him on ppv


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tWm_CANid0

That's what Brock does. I've watched GSPs circuit in full. Outside of GSP's sprint intervals, Brock's routine is incredibly more tough.

*****

Found a clip of the GSP circuit, I watched the 30 min video he made - basically the same thing, except the GSP adds hard running in the end 90%-95% sprint intervals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKmQ7euQ6do&feature=related



Both are focused for a purpose - GSP for balance and more focus on the core. Then the hard running for endurance.

Brock is all about endurance and raw power.


***

As someone who tries to stay in top shape myself, NOTHING makes you better, stronger, and faster than those straight hard running intervals at 100% max. For me anyway.

If i muster the motivation to do hard running till i'm maxed, I know i'm coming in to the gym in two days with a lot more power and stamina.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

He looks juiced up and ready to go.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> He looks juiced up and ready to go.


 
Juiced??? He looks smaller then what he did before


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

There is no proof of him juicing in the UFC, so that post is not factual at all.

I am excited for this fight. I think that Lesnar will get the win with his wrestling. I don't think that Carwin will be able to stop the takedowns and Lesnar is definitely the faster fighter. Carwin has the striking advantage but I doubt the fight will stay standing for too long.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Juiced??? He looks smaller then what he did before


True say, he has lost a lot of weight, he is about 263 now and I think that he was 280 in his time with the 'e. 

I am not a fan of Lesnar, I feel that him getting a title show so soon was a UFC marketing ploy. I would not rate him a top pfp fighter until he has been around the block a few times.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I am not a fan of Lesnar, I feel that him getting a title show so soon was a UFC marketing ploy. I would not rate him a top pfp fighter until he has been around the block a few times.[/QUOTE]

If he won the title when he received his shot don't you think he was ready for it? And why wouldn't the UFC try to market him? He's massive, athletic, and potentially brings a ton of other fans from pro wrastlin.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Daaaamn he looks more cut than before. War Lesnar!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

War Lesnar :thumbsup:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Somebodys gonna get his ass knocked out, his names brock. dont care that you are training, shane trains too.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice to see that hes in shape. I'm still predicting him to hold down Shane, but not doing nearly the damage that he did to Mir, then Shane eventually working back up to his feet, and touching Lesnar's jaw and ending it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> If he won the title when he received his shot don't you think he was ready for it? And why wouldn't the UFC try to market him? He's massive, athletic, and potentially brings a ton of other fans from pro wrastlin.


I agree with this. The UFC would be fools if they didnt market Lesnar like the physical freak that he really is. Also, You cant say he didnt deserve a title shot, he came in when the UFC HW division was at its weakest...When Randy Couture was the champ!! Randy doesnt stand a chance against the top 5-8 HWs in the UFC right now.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Both of these Guys impress me..They are both Huge and Jacked!!! Who's stronger..Only time will tell. Bottom line is if either one of these guys lands clean, it's nighty night. 

I think Carwin can put Lesnar up against the fence for a moment, because Randy and Heath Herring did it, but both were taken down by there efforts. 

I don't care who wins, I like both of these big bastards, it's a shame one of them is gonna lose


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought he removed his chest tat?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Uchaaa said:


> I thought he removed his chest tat?


why would you think that?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Lesnar is going to eat Carwin for lunch, and I can't wait.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a very interesting fight where I had a lot of money on Carwin initially. Problem now everybody has seen Carwin destroy people so the odds are going down even though Brock is the favorite. 

In any case whoever wins it's going to be an impressive victory!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> This is a very interesting fight where I had a lot of money on Carwin initially. Problem now everybody has seen Carwin destroy people so the odds are going down even though Brock is the favorite.
> 
> In any case whoever wins it's going to be an impressive victory!


Carwin is gonna get dumped on his ass.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

hellholming said:


> pretty sure it was Werdum.


It was Marcio Cruz for sure.


----------

